# Best woodburning stove under a $1,000?



## tickingtimebomb (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Im in the market for a woodburning stove for under a thousand dollars. What do you all think is the best model I can get for that price range and also where is the best place for me to get one online? I need it to heat up a 900 square feet house. 

thanks in advance


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 12, 2008)

I got this very large stove for about $800.00 several years ago. I suppose the price has gone up though.
http://www.summersheat.com/50-snc30.html

Smaller stoves...
http://www.summersheat.com/sh_wood_stoves.html

Where to buy...
http://www.summersheat.com/Dealers/index.html


----------



## Deadman (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd presonally just wait till u have the money to buy a quality burner. It'll pay dividends that will far exceed its cost.


----------



## WidowMaker (Jan 12, 2008)

Deadman said:


> I'd presonally just wait till u have the money to buy a quality burner. It'll pay dividends that will far exceed its cost.



====
Deadman,
Are you saying the Summersheat units are not a quality burner??? They look good to me, I like the add-on furance

WidowMaker


----------



## wildbio (Jan 12, 2008)

you don't need a large stove to heat a 900 sq ft house. 
Things to consider:
You don't want to always have the stove damped down...could result in excessive creosote deposit in the chimney.
So with a large stove burning the way it should be it would be too hot in the home.
If ordering online shipping willing eat up a big chunk of $1000. I don't know what stove retailers are in your area but I suggest going to talk to one....tell them your square footage etc. and figure out how BTU's you'll need. Don't forget the cost of chimney pipe....it can add up very fast (a 3ft section of insulated pipe is $130-150).


----------



## Millman (Jan 12, 2008)

*Small Stove*

My dad-in-law has something like the summers heat that he uses for his cabin. He bought it at Lowes for about 900. It heats well but has a small box. We have to chop the wood to smaller pieces to get a decent fire going because the box is small. That's something else to think about. Also check the local papers. We have had plenty of stoves for sale less than 1000. Good luck and check Craigs list in your area.

Greg


----------



## Deadman (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm only saying that a quality burner will be much more enjoyable than an economy model. Less smoke, less wood wasted, more heat, etc.....


----------



## Locoweed (Jan 12, 2008)

Be aware that good quality stove pipe can cost you more than the stove if you have to buy very much of it.


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 14, 2008)

tickingtimebomb said:


> Im in the market for a woodburning stove for under a thousand dollars. What do you all think is the best model I can get for that price range and also where is the best place for me to get one online? I need it to heat up a 900 square feet house.



Look at heating like you think about your woman or chainsaw: value over time.  Think about the cost/year of an appliance that will do the right job, burn easily, have nothing but normal maintenance, and save you big $$$$ compared to gas or oil even if you buy firewood. Start shopping at your stove shops first. Fondle, operate, look over the construction and loading. Learn about catalytic vs non-cat stoves. You'll be staring at the beast for years: be sure it looks nice for all of you, SWMBO especially. Go over to the wood heat sites such as *hearthnet* that have stove reviews. Take posts that drool over *their * great stove with a fat grain of salt. Size the stove not only for your home, but the climate: you want the thing to heat well during the coldest time of year.
After all that, then budget that "I've got no more than $1000. bucks...." thing. Say you're spending $2000/year on heating fuels. A good wood stove easily fits the $2000. Plus like the guys said, the installation materials ( floor and wall protection ) and the chimney will be close to that. You'll amortize that buy in a few years anyhow going with 100%, 24/7 wood heating.


----------



## goof008 (Jan 14, 2008)

Locoweed said:


> Be aware that good quality stove pipe can cost you more than the stove if you have to buy very much of it.



+1
A good thing to remember. I put mine in my basement and had to spend about $400 for the Metalbestos chimney pipe....and I had half of what I needed given to me! I also had a very long fun from the basement up 2-stories. But I'd price that out too and add it to the cost.

Also, I know those Lowe's stoves get a huge discount in about a month or two, like almost 1/2 off! If you can wait until then, you can get it cheap.


----------



## hanko (Jan 14, 2008)

goof008 said:


> +1
> A good thing to remember. I put mine in my basement and had to spend about $400 for the Metalbestos chimney pipe....and I had half of what I needed given to me! I also had a very long fun from the basement up 2-stories. But I'd price that out too and add it to the cost.
> 
> Also, I know those Lowe's stoves get a huge discount in about a month or two, like almost 1/2 off! If you can wait until then, you can get it cheap.


what was fun about it?


----------



## kah68 (Jan 14, 2008)

I would have to agree, buying a cheap stove may cost you more down the road in efficiency and construction. If you want to save $ look for a good model that is used. Fair # of people take these out to replace with gas stoves.


----------



## tree jockey (Jan 14, 2008)

*looking for a woodstove*

Try craigs list.com . You can probably find one some one wants to sell/ get rid of because they upgraded, some ads come with pictures too.


----------



## blackdoggy (Jan 15, 2008)

Look in your northern tool book theres a stove right there on pg 518 from Vogelzang it will cook up to 1800 square feet an is EPA certified 63% efficient. It looks like it will do what you want and then some for $700 thats what I would want to get. Right now I got a regular boxwood stove that they made and it heats up nice and burns really clean and the best part was that it was on sale for $90 at TSC


----------



## goof008 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you want high quality, check craigslist. I actually passed, and am kicking myself now for it, on a Vermont Castings stove that looked brand new for $600. If you're not looking to get it in this heating season, I'd shop around and check out craigslist and see what you can find.

Good Luck


----------

